# What a week.



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Kevin's girlfriend came and spent a few days with us. During that time, he cleaned and rearranged his room. He also sorted through all the stuff from his ex-fiancee and managed to let go of some stuff. He went through all his toys and stuffed animals and gave away alot. When he was done with all of that, he put out the trash from his room, collected the trash from the rest of the house, and CLEANED THE LITTERBOX! In his entire life, he has never cleaned the litterbox! I am still reeling in amazement. He did most of his own laundry this week as well. He is turning into a man before my very eyes. Wow.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

WOW! that really is something! Never in 24 years has either of my sons Ever cleaned the cat litter box. They have however pointed out to me that it needed cleaning many times.


----------

